# Clear coating Gold Leaf?



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Just got a question wondering if anyone could help me out. I just laid Gold Leaf on my car the other night but I havent clear coated it yet. I was practicing laying out Gold Leaf on some panels before I did my Car and when I went to clear it The Leaf Lifted and Wrinkled up on me. The leaf is laid out on top of my Clear on my Car so and I was just going to brush clear on it (the same Clear I used on the caddy HOK clear) Just wondering if anyone can tell me why the Leaf would lift? Size not dry enough? waited to long after appyling to clear? If anyone could help out that would be great.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Hey Just got a question wondering if anyone could help me out. I just laid Gold Leaf on my car the other night but I havent clear coated it yet. I was practicing laying out Gold Leaf on some panels before I did my Car and when I went to clear it The Leaf Lifted and Wrinkled up on me. The leaf is laid out on top of my Clear on my Car so and I was just going to brush clear on it (the same Clear I used on the caddy HOK clear) Just wondering if anyone can tell me why the Leaf would lift? Size not dry enough? waited to long after appyling to clear? If anyone could help out that would be great.


it shouldn't lift , what size are you using??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

I Used *One Shot Fast Dry Gold Size *The size works great, The clear i used was some left over omni I was trying to use up, I layed it down 15 min after leafing, that may have been the issue? I just brushed on cleat coat on my Caddy last night using HOK UC35 and had no issues at all layed out great. I let the Gold leaf dry for a day before applying the Clear coat. I'll post up some pics on how it turned out.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres how it turned out.


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

what kind of brush is use for the clear.i spray my clear n want to try the brush. ive also had a problem with the clear chippin off the leaf, any ideas?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

luxurysport87 said:


> what kind of brush is use for the clear.i spray my clear n want to try the brush. ive also had a problem with the clear chippin off the leaf, any ideas?


I used the same type of brush I use for laying down the size I haven't had any problems with the clear chipping, although I havent been able to cruise my low much as it has no Interior and Im still waiting for my seats to come in


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for the help. caddy looking good


----------



## Ripper (Aug 23, 2011)

There is no reason for the leaf to wrinkle unless the type of sizing is incompatible with the clear. One Shot is enamel, unless they changed it. I haven't used One Shot in about 15-20 years. Omni is urethane. Urethane and enamel are incompatible. That will cause wrinkling, lifting, cracking, etc.... Brushing it on might help avoid that, might not.... Letting the sizing dry overnight may have helped, but if all parts are compatible, 15 minutes is more than enough time for it to work normally. After reading this, I see I wasn't much help for your original issue.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Ripper said:


> There is no reason for the leaf to wrinkle unless the type of sizing is incompatible with the clear. One Shot is enamel, unless they changed it. I haven't used One Shot in about 15-20 years. Omni is urethane. Urethane and enamel are incompatible. That will cause wrinkling, lifting, cracking, etc.... Brushing it on might help avoid that, might not.... Letting the sizing dry overnight may have helped, but if all parts are compatible, 15 minutes is more than enough time for it to work normally. After reading this, I see I wasn't much help for your original issue.


thats probaly what the issue was the incompatiblity between the enamel One shot and the Urethane Omni didnt think about it then but I'm sure thats what it was


----------

